# New babies!!!!



## danceswithgoats (Jul 15, 2013)

This year was my first year to breed my nanny goat that I showed when I was a sophomore I'm high school these are her new babies


----------



## OakHollowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

Congratulations, they are adorable!

:welcome: I show dairy goats for FFA.


----------



## danceswithgoats (Jul 15, 2013)

I wish we could show dairy goats in tx during high school, what breed is that Nigerian, Nubian??


----------



## OakHollowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

danceswithgoats said:


> I wish we could show dairy goats in tx during high school, what breed is that Nigerian, Nubian??


I am the only person that shows a dairy goat in my chapter, and pretty much in my whole area. I don't get any help from my advisors, because they are really into meat animals. I am going to try to promote dairy goats now that I am an officer, but everyone seems to like the money aspect of meat animals better. I can't say that I blame them! Plus, I have a very good chance of making it to round robin with only one other FFA member showing against me. 

I show Alpines and Nubians. The ones in my avatar and signature are both Nubians.


----------



## rhodalee (Feb 11, 2013)

very cute babies


----------



## danceswithgoats (Jul 15, 2013)

OakHollowRanch said:


> I am the only person that shows a dairy goat in my chapter, and pretty much in my whole area. I don't get any help from my advisors, because they are really into meat animals. I am going to try to promote dairy goats now that I am an officer, but everyone seems to like the money aspect of meat animals better. I can't say that I blame them! Plus, I have a very good chance of making it to round robin with only one other FFA member showing against me.
> 
> I show Alpines and Nubians. The ones in my avatar and signature are both Nubians.


That's cool hopefully u can get more people, what grade r u in


----------



## chigarden (Feb 26, 2011)

Very cute ! Congratulations


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

Aw, they are sweeties!!! Love them Boer heads 



OakHollowRanch said:


> I am the only person that shows a dairy goat in my chapter, and pretty much in my whole area. I don't get any help from my advisors, because they are really into meat animals. I am going to try to promote dairy goats now that I am an officer, but everyone seems to like the money aspect of meat animals better. I can't say that I blame them! Plus, I have a very good chance of making it to round robin with only one other FFA member showing against me.


I feel the same way. Everyone likes lambs instead of goats. But this way, I look smarter! And the Round Robin aspect is a good way of looking at it. Last year at our fair, both champion Round Robin positions were won by the 4-H & FFA dairy goat showmen.


----------



## MoKa-Farms (Jun 19, 2013)

Aw, so sweet!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So cute


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Cute!! I show dairy also  Not a lot of people do dairy around here, either. Hopefully when I go to the bigger shows at the end of the month, there will be more competition!!


----------

